# Hello from Brisbane



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks. 

First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!

We went down the Great Ocean road, saw the 12 Apostles which was fab and i enjoyed every minute and was glad to get out of Melbourne. I did go on a ferry ride to a market that was also good but apart from that... Melbourne is not for me.

We then spent Xmas and New year in Griffith NSW, camping, fishing saw a 4 foot goawna in the tree next to me...scary but fasinating. Saw wild kangaroos drinking from the river, excellent.

Then up here to Brisbane, been here 1 1/2 weeks and even though its a big city its so laid back. Definately the place for me. The weather is more humid but its really good to be able to go for a walk in the park, or along the river after work, eat dinner in the garden and not stuck in the house like the uk because of the bad weather. 

I have found leaving family the hardest and at first found i was up and down, so anyone planning on moving over do not expect it to be all roses as it is an emotional rollercoaster at first. But its better now. 

I can help anyone on advise for 457 visa, bank accounts, TFN, Brisbane info etc so feel free to ask.

Cheers 

Hels


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


Hi Bluecookie
Great to hear you are enjoying Brissy. The emotion and heartache is well worth it when things settle. We found that we have seen more of our family since moving here than we did in the UK.
Enjoy your new life .


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hi Bluecookie...*

We are a family in the West Midland in England Hoping to live in Australia... my partner is just applying for his skills point test he is a self employed Industrial Roofer with 20 years experience..... we have never been to Australia but have done LOTS...LOTS research.... i know it wont be all sun shine and roses... i know we will have to work just as hard... but having 3 children aged 4 ,7 ,and ,17 I'm hoping that i can give them a better life than back here in the UK... we were thinking about going to Adelaide... but I'm not sure now ????? we will be going where his work is needed.. but i'm soooo scared about the whole process... any advice ????


Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Blue, welcome to Brisbane - freakin hot aint it lol 

I have heard a few people complain about Melbourne of late, there's obviously something in it!

When you headin over to Cleveland? Give us all a shout


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Hels, 

Great to hear you are settling in. 

I like to visit Melbourne but personally wouldn't want to live there. However I have friends there that love it 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovely update, thank you.

Keep them coming. The good and the bad. Just love hearing from all of you that have made it over already.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Melbourne (she says sheepishly ;D ).....

Thanks for the update Hels, glad it's all going well for you (apart from that prang). 

Keep the posts coming....

Dolly


----------



## nzboyn (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello 
I've personally never been to Melbourne, but since I come from Christchurch (New Zealand) friends have told me that both cities are very similar in comparison. I've been to Brisbane a few times and my parents have both retired to that city. They love the weather! I'm still in Singapore, though with all this humidity (haven't had any rain for the past 2 weeks and it's the rainy season!) I'd rather have 4 seasons!!


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all

Well work is keeping me so busy, they must be making the most of me of the relocation costs!!! lol. Yes defo the humidity but to be honest its been cloudy and not so hot which is good as it helps me get used to the weather. I love Brisbane its a big city but has that laid back feeling that when i leave work i feel like im on holiday. We have got a rental now. 2mins walk from the beach...ah bliss. but its not easy. We went to a couple of viewngs (4) and at one there was 16 people so its abit dog eat cat if you know what i mean. So if your coming over get references and statements as they want to know everything. But if you keep trying you can ashieve it. In the end we had a choice of 2 so keep your opions open. 

I think i made the right choice and the longer im here the more i think that. Dont get me wrong i miss close family but its really different here compared to the uk. Its not really cheaper but apart from some things. Steak is cheaper as too is lamb, im yet to find a sausage i like but apart from that the fruit and veg is great, biggest red pepper ive ever seen,...lol 

Im coming to Cleveland soon so ill be in touch..: )

Hels


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well work is keeping me so busy, they must be making the most of me of the relocation costs!!! lol. Yes defo the humidity but to be honest its been cloudy and not so hot which is good as it helps me get used to the weather. I love Brisbane its a big city but has that laid back feeling that when i leave work i feel like im on holiday. We have got a rental now. 2mins walk from the beach...ah bliss. but its not easy. We went to a couple of viewngs (4) and at one there was 16 people so its abit dog eat cat if you know what i mean. So if your coming over get references and statements as they want to know everything. But if you keep trying you can ashieve it. In the end we had a choice of 2 so keep your opions open.
> 
> ...


Will be lovely to catch up, sounds like your having a great time and the rental sounds great, know what you mean about finding accommodation tho! We went to loads and each time there were about 15 people going for the same house, very frustrating, but as you say keep trying and things will work out in the end. Try one of the organic range sausages in IGA, very nice I dont eat sausages as rule as we call them (bag of mystery) but these are really nice and not full of rubbish, very lean, worth a try.
Your Threads are great and its lovley to hear how positive you are, hope the job is going well and hope to catch up soon.
Take care Sharon


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

glad you're enjoying Brissy  I live in Melbourne and on hot and sunny days I love it but otherwise it kind of gets on my nerves haha. I find that most people in Melbourne either adore it or hate it. 

I sort of think that Brisbane might be in our future one day, but for now we're stuck down south


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi BlueCookie:

Welcome and good that you did see some sights. The emotions are very normal and you will feel them from time to time (I feel them whenever I see something that reminds me of my mother (usually on TV and involving food)).

The humidity in Brisbane is a fact of life in that city (and most of QLD), so hand in hand air-con is usually a fact of life too. I think eventually you do get used to it and in contrast you will feel much 'colder' when you visit the UK in cold months (I call it losing your 'cold' immunity).

Good stuff about the Gowanna, I saw one once in a national park, it was basically running away from me when I saw it (so it startled me more than anything, gone in a flash). It's the 'snakes' I don't see that worry me more.



Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

*Reply to Bluecookie*

Bluecookie,

Your post was really helpful. I have been trying to decide between Brisbane and Melbourne for quite some time and thanks in part to your post I have finally made up my mind.

Even though I've been doing research for a while, I still feel like I'm in the beginning stages of planning. I have not decided on which company I will apply to for health insurance, I haven't figured out with which bank I will open an account, I have NO idea where in Brisbane to live and of course don't have a job lined up.

I think the area I most need help with is deciding where to live. I will probably stay in a hotel for my first few weeks in OZ, but after that I haven't a clue where in Brisbane is acceptable. I currently live in Cleveland, Ohio in the U.S. and there are definitely good parts and bad parts. Can you please help steer me towards the areas that would be best? I won't have too much to spend on rent - probably between $550-$750 per month. I don't even know if that will be enough to get by!

I'm also wondering about public transportation. Is it possible to get by in OZ - go to work, run errands, see the city - all without your own vehicle. I'm very much used to having my own car so I think this will be a pretty tough adjustment.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nicholea:

For private insurance look at Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect. There are about 5-6 major insurance companies that offer insurance. Expect to spend between $60-250/month on it (pre-tax if working). Depends if you are coming over on a PR visa or a Temp Resident visa.

I think Brisbane has buses, but other than Melbourne I haven't seen decent public transport in AU yet (mostly the schedule is not frequent enough, always like a Sunday).

The rent will almost certainly be 250/week or higher (so more than Cleveland). Adelaide is more in line with the costs of Cleveland, OH than Brisbane. I recommend you look at Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and then the map links to select an area in Brisbane to get an idea of weekly rents (x4 to get rough monthly amount).

Good luck 



nicholea said:


> Bluecookie,
> 
> Your post was really helpful. I have been trying to decide between Brisbane and Melbourne for quite some time and thanks in part to your post I have finally made up my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

there's no doubt about it, australia is gods country and brisbane, well, it's the greatest 

of course im bias but who can argue....

HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

mm........'god's country' 

I DISAGREE


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

im more than happy to pay for your one way ticket home


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> im more than happy to pay for your one way ticket home


I would have thought that 'god's country' would have been ALL Earth 

Supposing 'God' exists that is 

Though he probably doesn't!


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

good point


----------



## MikeC (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey!

Whats Brisbane like for work then? Im a Junior Quantity Surveyor but to be honest I would work at anything to pay the rent! Heading to Melbourne but if that doesnt work im going to try Brisbane! You make it sound so good!


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Amaslam,

Thanks so much for your response. I haven't had an opportunity to look into the links yet, but I certainly will soon. I assume the real estate guide will give helpful information as to which part of Brisbane to live in.

What you say about the public transportation system is a little disturbing as I most definitely won't be bringing my own vehicle or purchasing one once there. If the bus system leaves something to be desired, I should probably look into purchasing a bike!

For now I'm coming over on a working holiday visa (if it ever goes through!), so I will definitely have to provide my own health insurance, too.

All in all it will be a very expensive endeavor, but I am hoping will be totally worth it!

I have a personal question for you if you don't mind. What part of the US are you from, how long have you been in Australia and how do you like it? Also, what part of OZ are you currently residing in? That's actually four questions, but I'd love to hear back from you!

Thanks again!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

No worries about the questions.

A bike may be viable in Brisbane, it's normally determined by your fitness level, amount of traffic and the number of large hills. Unfortunately when I visited Brisbane I didn't think there was that much public transport. The only city I've seen make a serious effort on public transport is Melbourne and Sydney is really really sad for public transport.

I'm from New York (NYC) and grew up there. I moved to AU 5.5 yrs ago on a company transfer. I live in the Northern Beaches area of Sydney (about 10 mins drive North of Manly) and live a nice beach lifestyle (walk to beach, work from home some days, in office the other days). I really love living here and consider my standard of living has never been higher. 

The WHV will give you a taste of AU, and you may decide to emigrate here permanently. 




nicholea said:


> Amaslam,
> 
> Thanks so much for your response. I haven't had an opportunity to look into the links yet, but I certainly will soon. I assume the real estate guide will give helpful information as to which part of Brisbane to live in.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey amaslam, wow NYC! 

NYC is somewhere i always i always wanted to visit from a very young age, but unfortunately never got round to it (now i've no chance as long as i reside in Australia) - probably end up somewhere in the west coast of the u.s if travelling from Australia.

Can i just ask, do you miss home and all the hustle and bustle that comes with living in New York? and why did you decide to leave and travel all the way to Australia? So how long was your flights in total?  Sorry for all the questions amaslam


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

You know, I live in Brooklyn for a while, worked in Manhattan, and I think that experience is doing me a bit of a disservice here. I picture all big cities to be comparable to NYC, to have wonderful public transport, tons of cultural diversity and restaurants, restaurants, restaurants.
I am starting to wonder if Brisbane will be the right choice after all. I have been looking at living in the inner city in the hope that getting from point A to B will be easier but Brisbane isn't NYC. Do you think it's a good idea for someone with a very bad back to consider living in the inner city and relying only on public transport or a bike? Biking doesn't hurt my back - only walking medium-long distances.
Also, are there options to lease vehicles there like in the U.S.? I think that might be the only other option if I find I absolutely need to have a car. Honestly though, you put me in a car that's completely backwards and tell me to drive on the opposite side of the road and someone's going to get run off the road. It might be best for everyone involved if I stay off the roads. 
It's a little shocking Sydney has a poor public transportation system since it is such a large and developed city!
What kind of work do you do there? Do you think you'll stay in OZ for a long time? How would you compare the cost of living there to NYC?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there:

Not intentionally hijacking the thread but the questions are about me. OK,
I do miss NYC from time to time, but it's the hustle and bustle that I didn't want anymore. Sydney is slower (although most in Oz think it's fast). I really got tired of Winters and I was debating Hawaii or Australia at the time (about 5.5 yrs ago). The AU opportunity happened first (I had already had a holiday here the year before so liked it alot). So I came. Originally I intended to go back after 3 yrs, but every year I visited back to NYC my desire to move back became less and less.

The flights are a bear (and I really love air travel). The quickest is a 14 hr + 6 hr flight. On QANTAS or United (ewww, United, no little TVs, go nuts and everybody farts at the end of the Journey, ewww). I found a more pleasant journey (Air Tahiti though Tahiti) OR JAL (SYD-Tokyo, then Tokyo-NY), I highly recommend these sort of journeys with a 1-2 break at the stopover. Those from the UK get it worse (could you have picked a farther country to live than AU?)

You do not miss the city so much, you miss:
1. Family, never really get over that, it gets easier but never completely gone.
2. Food, the food in AU is good but I can't get any decent Nachos here (with the Orange gooey cheese), and other foods (NY Pizza).
3. Shopping, oh god the shopping in the US is good and often cheaper than here. I really don't like buying clothes here, but as I usually make an annual trip I'm able to do my shopping. If really hard up you can always go off to Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, or Hong Kong for some excellent shopping.

On the plus side I live a much healthier lifestyle here (better diet, more outdoor activities, hardly any stress) and am convinced I will live longer if I stay here rather than go back to the States. I can always go back but need some good reasons to move back now, I feel well settled here at the moment. If anything I maybe maybe will give the expat thing one more go (UAE is my topic of interest and research), but after that I believe I'll be in AU for good.

So let's see:
1. Health: GOOD
2. Stress: LOW
3. Food: GOOD
4. Wife: HAPPY
5. Climate: EXCELLENT

That's a pretty good applecart to have, no need to disturb it.



scottishcelts said:


> Hey amaslam, wow NYC!
> 
> NYC is somewhere i always i always wanted to visit from a very young age, but unfortunately never got round to it (now i've no chance as long as i reside in Australia) - probably end up somewhere in the west coast of the u.s if travelling from Australia.
> 
> Can i just ask, do you miss home and all the hustle and bustle that comes with living in New York? and why did you decide to leave and travel all the way to Australia? So how long was your flights in total?  Sorry for all the questions amaslam


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You get used to the driving, my tip is don't drive for the first year and then you'll be adjusted to 'the other side'. NYC does spoil you and Melbourne kinda comes close for transport, but nowhere else in AU. After 1 yr you will really want a car. 

Brisbanes pace may bother you (it felt quite slow to me). Also you may be disappointed on the cultural diversity bit in Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne have most of the diversity. Relying on public transport is not impossible, just that things you do will take a long time (i.e. shopping will take a few hours) because of the bus timetables and such. I did public transport for the first year in Sydney, no worse for wear, but having a car allowed me to go to many more places. For the first year you don't need a car you will be spending most the time getting used to AU and living. Get a bike and you should find plenty of places to go to. SYD is bit scary to bike in but Melbourne seems quite nice to bike in. 

I work in IT Security so office job and fairly secure. Recently my work introduced flexibility for location, so it's two days Work From Home, and 3 days at the office. It's like having a 4 day weekend every week. Work-life balance is way way better than NYC. Cost of living is an interesting one, for the most part Brisbane should cost less than NYC, Sydney and NYC have similar costs. If you really want low living costs take a look at Adelaide.

You will find the shopping for goods a bit shocking (especially clothes, electronics, and other imported goods). I'm still discouraged from doing too much shopping here. 



nicholea said:


> You know, I live in Brooklyn for a while, worked in Manhattan, and I think that experience is doing me a bit of a disservice here. I picture all big cities to be comparable to NYC, to have wonderful public transport, tons of cultural diversity and restaurants, restaurants, restaurants.
> I am starting to wonder if Brisbane will be the right choice after all. I have been looking at living in the inner city in the hope that getting from point A to B will be easier but Brisbane isn't NYC. Do you think it's a good idea for someone with a very bad back to consider living in the inner city and relying only on public transport or a bike? Biking doesn't hurt my back - only walking medium-long distances.
> Also, are there options to lease vehicles there like in the U.S.? I think that might be the only other option if I find I absolutely need to have a car. Honestly though, you put me in a car that's completely backwards and tell me to drive on the opposite side of the road and someone's going to get run off the road. It might be best for everyone involved if I stay off the roads.
> It's a little shocking Sydney has a poor public transportation system since it is such a large and developed city!
> What kind of work do you do there? Do you think you'll stay in OZ for a long time? How would you compare the cost of living there to NYC?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Hi there:
> 
> Not intentionally hijacking the thread but the questions are about me. OK,
> I do miss NYC from time to time, but it's the hustle and bustle that I didn't want anymore. Sydney is slower (although most in Oz think it's fast). I really got tired of Winters and I was debating Hawaii or Australia at the time (about 5.5 yrs ago). The AU opportunity happened first (I had already had a holiday here the year before so liked it alot). So I came. Originally I intended to go back after 3 yrs, but every year I visited back to NYC my desire to move back became less and less.
> ...


Excellent response amaslam!  My god i like you, you make such an easy read! I agree with all of the above especially the clothes shopping part, even cheap and nasty clothes here are pure extortion.

Flights, i don't know why but i imagined it would take longer for you guys in the east to get to Oz than us from the UK! Our flights were 24 hrs and it was a killer although not as bad as i thought it was going to be. I know, it's so far away from Scotland and sometimes i feel isolated and disconnected from the world here. To be honest i never thought i would miss my family, but i do in the way that when you live in your home country you may not see family from year to year but you know that they are there and that is what i miss, call it a security thing if you like.

For me; 1. Health; good
2: Stress; medium (hey i'm female and we worry more)
3: Food; for me the meat is beautiful and better than back home but everything else is the same or worse, depending
4: Husband; happy (especially if i am)
5; Climate; melting up here in tropical qld!

Neat posting amaslam, you're a cool guy


----------



## adamsfamily (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Bluecookie
We are moving to Brisbane/Sunshine coast area in 2 weeks. From England originally, NZ for 6 years, France for the last year now back down to a lifestyle we prefer!

I'm interested to know where you are living as you work in the city and live a couple of minutes from the beach. 
We are not sure if we want to do the suburban Brisbane thing or move up to the Sunshine Coast for more of a beach lifestyle. It sounds like you have it licked where you are with the best of both worlds.
We have 2 kids aged 11 and 10 and both my husband and i can find work easily in either areas so are pretty flexible.
We have been for a brief trip to Gold and Sunshine Coast a couple of years ago but didn't see anything of the city.

I'd be really grateful for any info you could give me on getting the best of both city and beach areas.

Thanks for your time

adamsfamily


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Amaslam,

Many thanks for your insightful and informative e-mails. I was sold on Brisbane but will now beging researching Melbourne. I haven't heard great things about the city, unlike Brisbane, but it sounds like getting around in Brisbane might be a nightmare. I'm sure there will be plenty to love in Melbourne.

I'm sure I'll have many more questions as I get further in the process, so perhaps we will chat again. Many many thanks!



amaslam said:


> You get used to the driving, my tip is don't drive for the first year and then you'll be adjusted to 'the other side'. NYC does spoil you and Melbourne kinda comes close for transport, but nowhere else in AU. After 1 yr you will really want a car.
> 
> Brisbanes pace may bother you (it felt quite slow to me). Also you may be disappointed on the cultural diversity bit in Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne have most of the diversity. Relying on public transport is not impossible, just that things you do will take a long time (i.e. shopping will take a few hours) because of the bus timetables and such. I did public transport for the first year in Sydney, no worse for wear, but having a car allowed me to go to many more places. For the first year you don't need a car you will be spending most the time getting used to AU and living. Get a bike and you should find plenty of places to go to. SYD is bit scary to bike in but Melbourne seems quite nice to bike in.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

nicholea said:


> Amaslam,
> 
> Many thanks for your insightful and informative e-mails. I was sold on Brisbane but will now beging researching Melbourne. I haven't heard great things about the city, unlike Brisbane, but it sounds like getting around in Brisbane might be a nightmare. I'm sure there will be plenty to love in Melbourne.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have many more questions as I get further in the process, so perhaps we will chat again. Many many thanks!


He's a little gem is that amaslam isn't he


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd say so 



scottishcelts said:


> He's a little gem is that amaslam isn't he


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, I'm very flattered. I would like for the thread to go back to Miss Biscuit of a Smurfy persuasion 



nicholea said:


> I'd say so


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

nicholea said:


> Bluecookie,
> 
> Your post was really helpful. I have been trying to decide between Brisbane and Melbourne for quite some time and thanks in part to your post I have finally made up my mind.
> 
> ...


Hi nicholea

Sorry i feel bad as i havent been on here for a while, when you first get here your just as busy before you come out, sorting everything out this end.

We staying in Brisbane CBD for a month and spent the weekends looking for houses. I found North of the city to be cheaper, we are renting a 2 bedroomed house, air-con, big garden 2mins from the beach in Margate (Redcliffe) for $280 a week. That was cheap. It depends on how big you need it too be. You can get a 1 or 2 bedroomed unit in Sandgate for $170 per week. Sandgate is good for getting into the city and living by the beach, but must admit its not a white sand beach. But you can catch the train into Brisbane for work it takes about 30mins.

I travel abit for work, i catch a bus to Sandgate and then the train, but the train waits for the bus and vis versa so thats good takes me about 1 hour. But worth it cos the beach at Margate is nice. South of the City like Manly, Lota are nice but there isnt a beach really they are more fishing towns.

Hope that helps and ill make sure im on here now more so feel free to ask more 

Hels


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

adamsfamily said:


> Hey Bluecookie
> We are moving to Brisbane/Sunshine coast area in 2 weeks. From England originally, NZ for 6 years, France for the last year now back down to a lifestyle we prefer!
> 
> I'm interested to know where you are living as you work in the city and live a couple of minutes from the beach.
> ...


Hi adamsfamily

We moved to Redlciffe area, Margate as the beach is nice and sandy, i catch a bus across to Sandgate train station and then the train to the City. It sounds alot but alot of people travel it and its worth after a days work looking across the sea when your on that bus home...calming. 

You can get something called a go card where you top it up with credit and then used it on trains, buses and city ferries. Its cheaper than just buying tickest as you get a discount.

The difference between city and beach town.... 
1) Everything closes earlier in town than the city. But i guess thats most places. 
2) Its more expensive to live in the city, food and accomodation. Even with the travel costs. 
3) The weekends are great living by the sea...oops sorry Ocean as i keep going corrected!! ha 
4) Where are the pubs and bars in town????? we went out for the first time last Saturday and the two bars we found were nearly empty!! but bumped into a few characters and had a laugh.

From Margate to Sunshine and Goldcoast are about 1 hour drive.

All in all i prefer the beach town.

Hels


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Will be lovely to catch up, sounds like your having a great time and the rental sounds great, know what you mean about finding accommodation tho! We went to loads and each time there were about 15 people going for the same house, very frustrating, but as you say keep trying and things will work out in the end. Try one of the organic range sausages in IGA, very nice I dont eat sausages as rule as we call them (bag of mystery) but these are really nice and not full of rubbish, very lean, worth a try.
> Your Threads are great and its lovley to hear how positive you are, hope the job is going well and hope to catch up soon.
> Take care Sharon



Hi Sharon 

Yes be good to catch up, things have been manic since ive been here!!! lol but i finally have everything sorted now  phew!!

I love Margate I sometimes just walk down to the beach and sit there thinking wow am i actually living here, especially as UK is covered in snow. 
My stuff hasnt been delivered yet but its here in Brissie just going through customs so be nice to have my stuff again. Getting fed up of the camping chairs now...lol Ive been told Aldi sausages are the cloest to UK ones so im going to try them.

Jobs going well, busy but thats good.

Take care chat soon

Hels


----------



## undecided03 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...



Hello! 
I'm planning to make a trip to Australia next year and I might end up going by myself. I plan to stay in one city for a few months to work. Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, and Brisbane are all options. I'm thinking of getting there around either January or August, what is the best time to be there? And any advice on which city?
Thanks!


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish we were there now!! My husband and I are so tired of working and not enjoying our lives. We feel moving to OZ will give us a better quality of life. People seem so much more respectful over there....thanks for that amaslam you gave my day a little boost!!


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your enjoying it now that were we fancy going to either brisbane or gold coast were coming over next year for a long holiday 12 months we think, then if we like it going to apply once we,re there that if you can . We also have family in Sydney, can you open a bank acc if your on holiday for a long period of time?


----------



## Calvin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guy's,
Heading over to Brisbane in January. Flights booked, house sold just awaiting the arrival of our little one. We have organized a holiday let for 8 weeks in Mcdowell. However keen to get a longer term let organized as soon as we arrive and also buy a car. Any advice for us? It's going to be a big change from Glasgow.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


Hiya Hels, Glad to hear that you've got it all worked out. We too were going to Melbourne but since then have changed our minds and are hoping to go to QLD by the end of this year. What is the general feel of the people, are they approachable and laid back as everyone says. we are moving over with our 2 kids, 14yr old girl and 7 yr old son, they are both very outgoing and I am worried whether they will be ok there. Did you have any preferences on areas as in the good and the "stay away from". We are a mixed Indian and White couple so we would like to be somewhere like a mixed community where the kids can learn about different cultures etc. 

Many Thanks
Mark & Satty


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

Bluecookie said:


> We have got a rental now. 2mins walk from the beach...ah bliss. but its not easy. We went to a couple of viewngs (4) and at one there was 16 people so its abit dog eat cat if you know what i mean. So if your coming over get references and statements as they want to know everything. But if you keep trying you can ashieve it. In the end we had a choice of 2 so keep your opions open.
> Hels


Hi! We have recently got PR granted and we are considering several cities,Brisbane being TOP1 option.

Could you please tell a bit more about your renting experience:
1) what price we might expect for a 2-3 bedroom house within walking distance to public transport to commute to the center for work? Is there one central business area (We will have to find an ICT company to be employed at) or the businesses are geographically spread?
2) how much time did it take for you to settle everything?
3) what are those references you mention?
4) Are there fixed costs attached to the renting process? What exactly is "bond" which is mentioned in many ads? Is is smth refundable or non-refundable? Are rental agreements for fixed time or unlimited?
5) Is it common to rent a home with furniture?
6) what are common pitfalls in choosing a house?

Thanks in advance 

ferbii


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*Brisbane Ummm lovely*



Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


Hi Hels,

Just read your thread from Feb about being in Brisbane, you lucky thing. My dad lives up on Mount Glorious. I just love it there, especially south bank. Tell me more about how it is??? I love listening to all the nice stories. We have just begun the 1st stages of skills assessment which looks like it is going to be the hardest. My hubby is just dreading it, as I am the real driving force. Any advice will be so much appreciated.
I was bought up in Sydney and Brisbane and what an up-bringing!!!!! Brilliant. This skills assessment is so complex, my hubby is 36 and the main applicant, he is a trained carpenter/joiner and he has not laid eyes on his qualifications since 17. He runs his own 1 man business and we have to show proof, letters, business cards ect ect. Apparently the more detail the better. But just tell me anything useful about the process. Take care.

Steph


----------



## killingxspree (Mar 12, 2010)

1) what price we might expect for a 2-3 bedroom house within walking distance to public transport to commute to the center for work? Is there one central business area (We will have to find an ICT company to be employed at) or the businesses are geographically spread?

For realestate I recommend you search domain dot com dot au, realestate dot com dot au and use the realestate function in googlemaps under the 'more' tab.

2) how much time did it take for you to settle everything?

3) what are those references you mention?
References are from people you have worked for on a resume for example or references from landlords you have rented from. Sort of like a history of were you have worked or lived and hopefully positive feedback on your behalf. Its a good idea to have a stable job in brisbane before you come to brisbane or finding a place to rent will be very difficult and some rental references would be a good idea too.

4) Are there fixed costs attached to the renting process? What exactly is "bond" which is mentioned in many ads? Is is smth refundable or non-refundable? Are rental agreements for fixed time or unlimited?
A bond is a sum of money that is usually 4-6 weeks of weekly rent. A bond is refundable at the end of your lease provided you haven't damaged anything. Then they will take all or some of the bond to fix whatever you've broken.

Fixed costs may include bills but not yearly council rates or water rates distinct from water bill. Land lords pay those and for repairs that you haven't caused.

Landlords need to notify you at least 24 hours before a rent inspection.

If it doesnt specify the period of time for renting you should assume the rental is at least 6 months or longer. Usually a year and it can be extended.

5) Is it common to rent a home with furniture?
I would 30% of the time the place comes furnished.

6) what are common pitfalls in choosing a house?
Neighbours... if you are living in a unit. It's noisy.
Make sure you have air-conditioning...fyi, evaporative air-conditioning doesn't work so well under humid conditions.


----------



## KatyJane (Feb 1, 2010)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well work is keeping me so busy, they must be making the most of me of the relocation costs!!! lol. Yes defo the humidity but to be honest its been cloudy and not so hot which is good as it helps me get used to the weather. I love Brisbane its a big city but has that laid back feeling that when i leave work i feel like im on holiday. We have got a rental now. 2mins walk from the beach...ah bliss. but its not easy. We went to a couple of viewngs (4) and at one there was 16 people so its abit dog eat cat if you know what i mean. So if your coming over get references and statements as they want to know everything. But if you keep trying you can ashieve it. In the end we had a choice of 2 so keep your opions open.
> 
> ...


Hi

were moving to brisbane mid may we fly to cairns first for a holiday then down to brisbane, were abouts in brisbane are you based? can you give me any ideas on good places near the coast? and what information do you need for rental...i have got together proir rental references and bank references will this be enough?

sorry for all the questions but any information and advice that would help us would be very welcoming.

glad you enjoying it. reading all the comments regarding brisbane on here it makes me positive that we've made the right choice.

thanks
katy


----------



## MULLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Bluecookie said:


> Well I thought i would take the time and give you all an update. I have been travelling around Australia for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> First in Melbourne which to be honest i didnt think was that great. But we had some bad luck so maybe that was it. I found Melbourne to be very much like London and alot of people were self obsessed in the city. Terrible drivers but thats because we had a car crash in the hire car, some woman decided to emergency stop for no reason at all and we couldnt stop in time!
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

See you know about 457 visa  we have just applied, how long did yours take to approval


----------



## aanniec (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and I see posts were quite a while back. But thought I'd post anyway. I am going out to Oz in March 2011. My friend is going to Brisbane instead of Syndey so I might follow her there. I had my heart set on Sydney but I am hearing really good things about Brisbane. Like the updates! Be greatful to hear more about Brisbane.


----------

